# Conflict of Interest? Being the wedding MUA AND being in the wedding...



## f!erce (Jun 23, 2009)

So I have this dilemma and wanted others MUA's opinions - I was initially asked to be the MUA for a friend's wedding next year, sure great, no problem.  Over the weekend I was informed that someone cant be a bridesmaid so I was asked if I can now be in the wedding also.  I said sure however I am now thinking that I may have to choose one over the other.  Has anyone else been in a situation such as this and if so please share how you dealt with it.  I would like to do both but am I spreading myself too thin?  T.I.A.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 23, 2009)

As long as you create a contract and treat her like every other client then I don't see the issue.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 23, 2009)

I was the maid of honor at my best friend's wedding last summer, and also did the entire bridal party's makeup......I stayed at the hotel with all the girls, and first thing in the morn I did my makeup FIRST. then I began doing the girls as they got their hair done, while the bride was at the salon getting her updo. I just love to say updo. I saved the most time for the bride's makeup because I airbrushed her so her portraits would be flawless. we all helped her get in her dress, then I got my dress on, and touched myself up in the limo. I had my wonderful hubby hold my "touch up" kit during the ceremony. as long as you remember to carve out a little time for yourself to get ready and plan your time wisely you shouldnt have a problem.


----------

